# Grub hub just doubled delivery fee?



## Xaladen (Dec 30, 2018)

I am in Syracuse and have noticed tips have declined by a good 50% the last few weeks. Was hungry today and went to order from Grub hub and nearly every restaurant is at 9.99 delivery fee now. It used to be 3.99 to 4.99 in the area.

Is this normal? After all fees a 14 dollar order turned into almost 30. Before tip. Who in their right mind would pay that?

Are they TRYING to price themselves out of the area?

As an addendum I just checked doordash. The same EXACT restaurant was 3.99 and another i looked at was 1.99 (was 7.99 on grub hub). 

Something doesn't add up.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a service fee right? Just like large party at restaurants...means tip is included


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL grubby is now using Uber’s model to screw drivers and customers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Xaladen said:


> Are they TRYING to price themselves out of the area?
> Something doesn't add up.


Customer pays the same, customer simply takes it out of your tip.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was just about to start a thread re: GrubHub, Outlook not good.

After contacting customer support yesterday to find out why I couldn't apply on my phone or tablet, and being told to use a laptop, I finally successfully comleted the application. I'm not too hopeful. This thread only adds to my misgivings. 

Another couple of negatives: Unlike UE, that insures you during the delivery process, GH relies solelyon your personal auto insurance. After the holiday, I'm going to have to run this by my agent. When I told him I was only driving UE, he told me I wouldn't need their RideShare rider, but that was based on Uber insuring me while I'm doing deliveries. I imagine that they'll want a commercial insurance account to cover me doing deliveries for GH, which will totally negate any earings I might have.

Second, GH fare in my market is $3.50/delivery plus 50¢ per mile, which is calculated "as the crow flies." Which means that a huge number of my deliveries would be $4.00-$4.50 because a large number of the restaurants I deliver for are within a mile or two of college housing, which comprises a majority of my customers. UE makes it worthwhile with boosts and quests. On weekends when quests are in force I'll make $9.00 on a ten minute delivery from pickup to drop off. GH rates are the same as driving UE with no boost or quest. 

Oh well, we'll see how it works. After speaking with several restaurant managers, I attribute the huge drop off in UE delieveries to GH and DD. Perhpaps their rate increase will even that out, but most mgrs told me they currently are doing 10 GH/DD orders for every UE delivery.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Most places drivers prefer anything over UE.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

$3.99 here but only Taco bell and KFC in my regiion


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> I'm going to have to run this by my agent. When I told him I was only driving UE, he told me I wouldn't need their RideShare rider, but that was based on Uber insuring me while I'm doing deliveries. I imagine that they'll want a commercial insurance account to cover me doing deliveries for GH, which will totally negate any earings I might have.


Check with your insurer if they have a policy that covers business use of your personal vehicle. I have it with Erie, and I only pay $15 extra a month. They know I do these gigs, and I'm covered.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Xaladen said:


> I am in Syracuse and have noticed tips have declined by a good 50% the last few weeks. Was hungry today and went to order from Grub hub and nearly every restaurant is at 9.99 delivery fee now. It used to be 3.99 to 4.99 in the area.
> 
> Is this normal? After all fees a 14 dollar order turned into almost 30. Before tip. Who in their right mind would pay that?
> 
> ...


My friend uses grubhub for his restaurant. I am not positive on this, but as far as i know, the delivery fees are set by the restaurant and they are allow to change it at anytime. I believe they can also have it custom set according to distances.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

albertphx said:


> My friend uses grubhub for his restaurant. I am not positive on this, but as far as i know, the delivery fees are set by the restaurant and they are allow to change it at anytime. I believe they can also have it custom set according to distances.


From Mel Magazine:


> *Grubhub* says it doesn't *charge* its own *delivery fees*, but that *delivery*-*fee prices* are set by each *restaurant*, which are, very roughly speaking, in the $4 to $8 range. DoorDash *charges* a *delivery fee* depending on the *restaurant*, anywhere from $5.99 to $8, plus a service *fee* of up to 15 percent.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Door Dash jacks up the menu prices and they get a fee.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> It's a service fee right? Just like large party at restaurants...means tip is included


Tips are NOT included on GH.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

I am curious what’s up, as just this week all but two GH establishments in my region now have a $7.49 delivery fee. This seems to be a bit coincidental given the timing and the fact that over 20 restaurants all have the same fee. Delivery orders have dropped as a result.


----------

